

Google Reader stops updating private feeds - kurige
https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!categories/reader/something-is-broken

======
shalintj
I have been a regular user of Google Reader and love it... However, I've
noticed in the last couple of months that every now and then, there are some
hitches - either new feeds are not shown or the site suddenly slows down like
anything... On doing some quick search Google, I realise it's not just me..
Time to move to other service I guess...

------
anigbrowl
I haven't had any of these problems, but I would really like to have similar
filtering capabilities to gmail. I hope they're not abandoning it, I use it
daily.

